# Furness Lines "MV Pacific Stronghold"



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi all

I have placed a comment on Ruuds photo in the "Gallery" but was unable to send him a photo through PM or attach a photo of the ship to his photo so I attached it here. 

The photo I have attached is from the book OCEAN SHIPS and is on page 37. This photo shows a mast between two sampson posts just aft of the bridge superstructure. The photo you showed Ruud has no mast. However the mast may have been remove before the photo you have Ruud was taken. The ships other than that look the same.

Comments Please.

Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Blair,
Will add this shot from the Ocean Ships at the gallery section where my Unknown was posted.Let's see what comments are given,because not all these new threads are read by the members,more likely in the gallery in my opinion.


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok 
Lets see what happens

Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

I was a deck cadet on the Envoy, her sistership, and the mast is a signals mast with a lowerable topmast for going up the Manchester Ship Canal. I remember this feature well as it was the cadets' job to lower it. Insofar as I know the "Stranglehold", as she was known, was identical.
CBoots


----------



## chris giles (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi cboots.What years were you on the Envoy? I was an apprentice for 4 trips in 59/60.
The Envoy had no mainmast at #3 hatch. She was an all Sampson post vessel. However the Northwest (I was 4th mate in her for a year) and her sister the Reliance did have a mainmast as did probably the other two. Fortune and Unity.
Chris Giles


----------



## camstewart (May 6, 2010)

My first trip was on the Northwest , we sailed from Glasgow on the 9/2/71 the Master was I think Magnusson , The Bosun was a good Irish guy , we went through the Panama Canal up to Vancouver loaded timber in Portland , Bermuda , and Belfast on the return was that her last voyage . I sailed as sos as I had been on the trawlers in C/Town , went to T&J Harrisons for a couple of years and loved the whole experience nice to see a site like this......Regards. Campbell.


----------



## Colin Torrie (May 20, 2005)

Did a trip on the STRONGHOLD as EDH summer 1959.
A nice trip up the American west coast.
The mainmast was telescopic for lowering when on the Manchester Ship Canal.


----------



## H.W.Norton (Apr 14, 2010)

chris giles said:


> Hi cboots.What years were you on the Envoy? I was an apprentice for 4 trips in 59/60.
> The Envoy had no mainmast at #3 hatch. She was an all Sampson post vessel. However the Northwest (I was 4th mate in her for a year) and her sister the Reliance did have a mainmast as did probably the other two. Fortune and Unity.
> Chris Giles


Hiya Chris .My name is BILL NORTON.I was apprentice on the Fotune 1955-56 The other apprentices were Roger Morris John Phillips Owen Pascoe Graham Sinkinson.The old man was Capt Shaw Mate Mr Dyson.Great Run to the west coast.I then went to the NOVA SCOTIA.and Finally to the MALAYAN PRINCE


----------



## devonscenes (Aug 12, 2008)

*pacific stronghold*

hi
not 100% sure exactly what the question being discussed is, but you can see my photos of the pacific stronghold at

http://www.flickr.com/photos/devonscenes/sets/72157623857240887/

we loaded grain in the small hold just aft of the bridge on one of the voyages i did on the ship. if any questions you can email me at

[email protected]

cheers


----------



## devonscenes (Aug 12, 2008)

ps if you are trying to identify the ship in photo no 17 the i would suggest stronghold as the name looks too long to be envoy.


----------



## atlanticbaron (Oct 8, 2009)

I was an deck apprentice on the Stronghold for 18 months from January 1961. I remember that the senior apprentice was Ian Wallace. Can't remember any other names. I completed 5 voyages in her, all to the West Coast of the USA and Canada.

btw. The Stronghold was a steam turbine ship, not an MV!


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This is a photo I took in Liverpool around 1960-61. Shows the 'Stronghold' ahead of the Nova Scotia. 

David
+


----------



## graham durrant (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi All Could anyboby tell me whot happend to the pacific stronghold. when and where she was scraped etc. 
I only did a home trade on here for a week in Jully 1970. Please.
Also is Batman from hull still out thire, and a man nick named: Home trade Holmes. who were on board at that time.
All best. 
Graham durrant.( Deck Boy at the time.)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

graham durrant said:


> Hi All Could anyboby tell me whot happend to the pacific stronghold. when and where she was scraped etc.
> I only did a home trade on here for a week in Jully 1970. Please.
> Also is Batman from hull still out thire, and a man nick named: Home trade Holmes. who were on board at that time.
> All best.
> Graham durrant.( Deck Boy at the time.)


sold 1971 r/n AGEIS HONOR Aspis Shg.1974 Scrapped Whampoa.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

Pacific Northwest - Two masts - one between #1 & #2 hatches the other aft between #4 & #5, I believe a radar mast just aft of the bridge with two Samson posts on the for'd side of #3 hatch which was essential an upper hatch with two (one Port/one starboard) deep tanks which were often used for grain. I don't remember if the topmasts on the for'd and after masts were able to be readily lowered for the Manchester ship canal but it looks like it from the photos I have. 
I believe the other Furness ships, Fortune, Unity, Reliance, Northwest, Enterprise and Stronghold were similar. The last "S" in Furness was never built as far as I know. Hope this helps.


----------

